
'It's positively alpine ': Disbelief in big cities as air pollution falls - jseliger
https://www.theguardian.com/environment/2020/apr/11/positively-alpine-disbelief-air-pollution-falls-lockdown-coronavirus
======
jseliger
This has been my experience, and to my mind it supports the need for electric
car charging infrastructure, congestion pricing, and true cost of parking
pricing.

~~~
AtlasBarfed
Yes this is a preview of an EV future.

Of course we are bailing out oil companies, old car companies, and giving the
shaft to alternative energy.

Jalopnik of course is publishing almost daily wish-screeds that Tesla will go
bankrupt.

